# jobs.



## yrivera (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm looking to see if there is any Human resource management jobs in lake chapala or guadalajara or what type of jobs are in high demand. I am bilingual young and have dual citizenship . I have never lived in Mexico for more than 2 months at a time, just want to know what I should expect job wise. Thank you


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In Mexico, networking and face to face interviews are very important, along with 'connections'. For professionals, there are online agencies where initial searches may be done in a particular field. That may be the best 'first step' in your quest.


----------



## yrivera (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## clbaker (Mar 7, 2011)

*Moving in 2012 to Octolan Jalisco*



RVGRINGO said:


> In Mexico, networking and face to face interviews are very important, along with 'connections'. For professionals, there are online agencies where initial searches may be done in a particular field. That may be the best 'first step' in your quest.


Hello wanted to ask if I am studying here in the US to be a Medical Asst. Can I use this skill there I am Bilingual and husband is from there can you help me?
Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

clbaker said:


> Hello wanted to ask if I am studying here in the US to be a Medical Asst. Can I use this skill there I am Bilingual and husband is from there can you help me?
> Thanks


Possibly, with the appropriate permission from INM to work in Mexico. After the appropriate number of years on an 'Inmigrante' visa, and as the spouse of a citizen, you will be able to apply for 'inmigrado' status, or naturalization, and if granted, no longer need permission from INM to work in Mexico.
Your first step, after arriving, will be to find an employer who will cooperate in helping you to get the required permission.


----------



## clbaker (Mar 7, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Possibly, with the appropriate permission from INM to work in Mexico. After the appropriate number of years on an 'Inmigrante' visa, and as the spouse of a citizen, you will be able to apply for 'inmigrado' status, or naturalization, and if granted, no longer need permission from INM to work in Mexico.
> Your first step, after arriving, will be to find an employer who will cooperate in helping you to get the required permission.


Thanks


----------

